# Betta or Guppies?



## sincerelyanna (Oct 5, 2012)

I just got a new 5.5gallon. It's cycling right now, so no fish yet!
I have a black orchid HM butterfly betta in my other 5 gallon with some shrimp and a snail. 

I absolutely LOVE betta, but I really want to have more than one fish in the tank (without getting a larger tank).
I love seeing fish interact D:

So basically,
what do you think? Betta or male guppies?


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

I guess if u already have a betta u can do this 2nd tank with guppies and have the best of both worlds....I really want another betta but dont have room (or money) right now for anything bigger than what I have Sushi in, but one day Ima upgrade and divide that bad boy so I can get another betta


----------



## sincerelyanna (Oct 5, 2012)

sareena79 said:


> I guess if u already have a betta u can do this 2nd tank with guppies and have the best of both worlds....I really want another betta but dont have room (or money) right now for anything bigger than what I have Sushi in, but one day Ima upgrade and divide that bad boy so I can get another betta


How big is your current tank?


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

sincerelyanna said:


> How big is your current tank?


right at 2gal. its all i have room for right now in my duplex (I have Sushi as well as 3 cats-1 inside, 2 out-, a dog and turtle) but i wanna get a 10 and divide it one day when I have more room. hes actually doing really well in his little one tho so Im in no big hurry. he has a heater and therm, a light, fake and real plants and gets 100% water changes every month and fed daily. hes very active and healthy


----------



## sincerelyanna (Oct 5, 2012)

sareena79 said:


> right at 2gal. its all i have room for right now in my duplex (I have Sushi as well as 3 cats-1 inside, 2 out-, a dog and turtle) but i wanna get a 10 and divide it one day when I have more room. hes actually doing really well in his little one tho so Im in no big hurry. he has a heater and therm, a light, fake and real plants and gets 100% water changes every month and fed daily. hes very active and healthy


That sounds perfect, but you change the water only once a month?


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

*Typo!!!*



sincerelyanna said:


> That sounds perfect, but you change the water only once a month?


YIKES! I meant once a week, sorry, lol I was watching him swim while I was typing hahah my bad, he distracted me with those crazy long fins of his


----------



## sincerelyanna (Oct 5, 2012)

Its okay! haha I was just worried


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

sincerelyanna said:


> Its okay! haha I was just worried


nope no worries, hes well cared for


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

From experiance with guppies, I've found mine do very well in a 10 gallon. IMO a 5 gallon is too small. Some would say you could fit a trio but I think it is too close quarters, so that could start some fights. Here are some other ideas:
-dwarf puffer (you'd have to feed snails though :S)
-pair of ADF
-shrimp colony (maybe some red cherries or crystal reds)
-snail tank
-maybe a small school of micro-rasbora? someone with more knowledge should correct me if i'm wrong
-endler's livebearers, you could probably have a trio of these

If you like guppies, endlers will be your best bet. They are just smaller, cuter, more colourful version. 


Below are some pics of endler's.


----------



## sincerelyanna (Oct 5, 2012)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> From experiance with guppies, I've found mine do very well in a 10 gallon. IMO a 5 gallon is too small. Some would say you could fit a trio but I think it is too close quarters, so that could start some fights. Here are some other ideas:
> -dwarf puffer (you'd have to feed snails though :S)
> -pair of ADF
> -shrimp colony (maybe some red cherries or crystal reds)
> ...


Well, shoot.
I guess a betta it is. Thanks !


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

you'd really need a 10 at least to get a proper school of guppies. one of my friends has a HUGE tank with at least twenty guppies and three angels, and it's amazing to watch them.


----------



## Firefly85 (Jul 11, 2012)

No offense to anyone but i never had any problems keeping guppies in smaller tanks, 2.5gal being smallest. I have bred guppies long ago and always keep some. I think you wouldn't have any problems keeping 3-5 male guppys in a 5gal, but it would have to be planted and have good filtration. 
also there are different types of guppies like others have mentioned endlers, but wild guppies are also smaller about the same size, and can be just as colorful. Of coarse it depends on how experienced a fish keeper is too. 

I just had about 5 male wilds living in what was a temporary 2.5 gal for a little over 3 months. I did 2-3 water 50% water changes a week. 

I have been bit with the betta bug as well, but i can't give up my favorite guppies.:-D


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

It's really a matter of opinion. Some say 5 gallon is OK, others not. I think 10 gallons is the minimum. 2.5 is way too small.


----------



## Firefly85 (Jul 11, 2012)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> It's really a matter of opinion. Some say 5 gallon is OK, others not. I think 10 gallons is the minimum. 2.5 is way too small.


I said I wasn't trying to offend anyone, I have bred guppies for several years kept, gups and several other tropical fish species 12+ years. Just saying I have plenty experience, just because i am a new member here doesn't mean don't know what i am talking about.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

2.5 is fine for raising them in, just not a long-term home. I raised some platies in a 3 gallon with only 2 deaths in a spawn of 21 to date.


----------

